# Does anybody have experience with a Williams Syndrome kid?



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

My grandson was born about 4 months ago and has Williams Syndrome.

Can anybody give me any hints on how to handle his fussiness?

He's killing his mother and father and wearing out his grandmothers and great grandmothers.

I do what I can but, it doesn't come natural to me.


----------



## BFrench (May 21, 2013)

Fussiness could very well be related to Hypercalcemia and / or GERD which are very common in kids with Williams syndrome. Many parents find that switching to a low calcium formula works.

Check out http://www.wschanginglives.org/uploads/NEW_Parent_Resource_Guide.pdf.

You can also join the Williams Syndrome Support Group at https://www.facebook.com/groups/williamssyndromesupport/ to survey the experiences of fellow Williams syndrome parents and caregivers.

All the best,
Bert French
Williams Syndrome Changing Lives Foundation


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

BFrench said:


> Fussiness could very well be related to Hypercalcemia and / or GERD which are very common in kids with Williams syndrome. Many parents find that switching to a low calcium formula works.
> 
> Check out http://www.wschanginglives.org/uploads/NEW_Parent_Resource_Guide.pdf.
> 
> ...


Mom is breast feeding. And supplementing with a zero calcium formula. And, he's on Prevacid to help with GERD.

He was born with an inguinal hernia... That has been fixed.

Right now, they are trying him on baby food. 

He weighed 6lbs 3oz... he's 4 months old and we're up to 8 lbs.

Do you know where I can find a weight chart for Williams Kids when they are his age? I haven't been able to find one.


----------



## BFrench (May 21, 2013)

Sure. You can reference page 7 in the Parent Resource Guide at http://www.wschanginglives.org/uploads/NEW_Parent_Resource_Guide.pdf. Page 7 has a list of important informational guides including weight charts.

Please feel free to email Penny Perez at [email protected]. She's a mother of Keith (WS), age 9, who has gastrointestinal issues. She's always happy to share her experiences with others.


----------

